# Day Old ID



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

We ordered 15 day old chicks. We only wanted 7 so a friend added 6. The order got to the min order of 15. I asked if the hatchery could label the breeds, they cannt. They told us that we should be tell them apart when we get them(March 2). I have been looking at pics of the breeds and most I do think that we can tell them apart. When I get them I will be posting pics for do help.
This is what we have coming.






The silver laced polish
One Sussex
Oliver egger
Ancona
Golden laced Wyandotte(one)
Barnevelder
We are going to spilt the rare ones if she has room if not then we will take them. My son picked what he wanted. He takes care of them so I let get what he wanted. He knows that the polish may have issues fitting in.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

So if anyone has pics of any of the young chicks that we ordered so we can compare with what we receive.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are websites out there that will identify the different breeds at hatch and as adult males and females. Since I stuck with just a couple of breeds I never bothered to save the one I found.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have some of those breeds so maybe I can try to help IF I remember what they looked like as babies lol.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I've been studying some the sites. I think it can be done. The olive egger is the one that I am worried about.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I do have plenty of time to study.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Time is grown near. Your new chicks are scheduled to be here the 3rd March. I have never gotten day old chicks. Is there anything I need to know. I have hatched some before. The last hatch attempt was a disaster. Out of 3 dozen zero hatch. We decided to order day old because my son wanted them for Christmas. Any advice would be nice. We have a brooder ready to go.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Other than your brooder being the right temp for age, the bedding being adequate to prevent leg deformities (not slippery - I'd use paper towels for the first couple days then switch to shavings, it helps them learn what to eat), water and feed provided - there's not much more to do.

When your chicks come you want to give them electrolytes in drinking water IMMEDIATELY. I usually take a box with me when getting chicks that has the waterer set up with the electrolytes and I dip their beaks into it to ensure they all get a drink before sealing them up for the drive home. If you're only driving a short distance, then by all means get them home first. But get the electrolytes to them - they are not necessarily a day old when you get them. They are 1-4 days old and have been surviving basically on their yolk sack and a bit of vitamin jelly for their trip. They are going to be stressed, thirsty, and hungry. Make sure to dip the tip of their beaks into the electrolyte water 2-3 times so they tilt their heads back and have a few swallows.

I usually get them one by one to take a drink, then put them under the heat lamp in the brooder (which should be at temp the day of the chicks arrival so they aren't chilled unnecessarily) with their waterer set up with the electrolytes. I don't feed them until I've made sure each one has had a few sips and are in the brooder. Once they're in the brooder they will likely go to the waterer and drink more, sprinkle food all over the floor (so no one is fighting for food) and leave them alone. Keep an eye on them of course, but don't pick them up or bump them or anything for the first little while. Just feed them off the floor for a bit then add their feeder once they're all nice and full. 

Chicks are pretty tough but shipped chicks can be very fragile because of the stress they're already under. Best thing to do, and I can't stress it enough, ELECTROLYTES, HEAT, food, and leave them alone. Once they've gotten their strength back after a few days you can pick them up, but for the first couple days, especially the first one, handle only to get them out of the shipping box, to the water, and into the brooder.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

A couple of those chicks look similar but you should be ok. The Olive Egger is a crossbreed so truthfully that can look like anything. The Barnevelder can look similar to the Sussex depending on how pure the strain is. 
What's going to get you is the "Rare Breed" thing, because you don't know what you're getting and there are quite a few breeds that are very hard to tell apart and therefore ID before they feather out.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

We are friends and if there is a mix up I'm sure we can work it out. I'm sharing extra eggs with them and we have talked about if we get some wrong. My son only has two or three that he thinks he can't live with out. If we have to trade as they mature we will go through the quarantine thing to get what he wants.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

The Ancona and Barnevelder and polish are his babies and I have been told that they should be the easier to id. With the maybe the barnevelder harder. I am going to take pic when we get them but not sure how the quality will be as I don't want to handle them, but I have been told that the earlier the pictures can be taken the better chance for proper I'd. We are not breeding them they are what my son wanted to have his flock look nice. He made a deal with a friend to buy any eggs that we cannt eat or he does not give to the church to help some less fortunate families. He also trades them for fruit and vegetables some times. I'm very proud of him. At ten I was just selling our honey for money. His plan works much better and helps people who need it. Eggs are great protein sources. Once people eat fresh eggs they dislike the store eggs.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

We gave 3 dozen to a friend and ten minutes later another call asking for some for a party, but we only had 6. She was up set but send her the the neighbor and got her eggs. She was surprised that there are green eggs. I don't have EE's . Hopefully the olive egger will work out. People here seem to love colored eggs. If you can get pink eggs jackpot.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's really good that you can swap later, that makes it so much easier and much less stressful! 

I'll spare you the story of "that one time when I ordered from a hatchery", but I went in with strangers who wanted things done their way, which resulted in 30% losses to their chicks and I had to refund her out of my own pocket just to shut her up since the hatchery wouldn't send a refund. Never again!


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I have pics of sliver and gold laced Wyandottes. The 1st is 2 of my silver laced ones as babies. The 2nd one is of my gold ones as babies. That is all I own of the breeds you have mentioned above. I will also say I had 4 Wyandottes 2 of each color and I only have one silver one left she makes 6 years old next month. They are probably my favorite breed I have ever had. They make beautiful sounds and their personalities are unique and endearing. Having only one left, I always say I can't picture my life with out my Wyandottes. I have always wanted Buff Orpingtons, but never managed to get any.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you for the pics. Keep them coming. Getting close to delivery date weather permitting up there at least. We almost canceled the kids baseball game due to cold(45) 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Wanted to update everyone on my hatchery order. Sadly the the news was not no good. Out or the 16 ordered only 3 survived. A Buff orpington, buckeye, and a Ancona. So thank you for the support To help I'd them.







These are the three that made it. They are doing well. Shipping problem so I'm not naming the hatchery if you feel you need to know message me and I will tell you.

Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's two people this month that had a bad shipment come in. There is no excuse for it. The PO knows they are handling live birds.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes and I dealt with a hatchery that is known to be good. They have been great with me and are willing to do anything to make me happy, so I don't want to bad mouth them. It was an order that I was splitting with a friend so I made sure the three that made it were in good shape. They are doing great the she is happy.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

The Po covered most of the air holes!


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Bad weather across the nation certainly contributed to the shipping disaster. Many shipments of _everything_ were delayed and the cold would wreak havoc as well


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

WhitecatFarm said:


> Bad weather across the nation certainly contributed to the shipping disaster. Many shipments of _everything_ were delayed and the cold would wreak havoc as well


I said the same thing to the other person who had trouble. Some hatcheries can ship now if they are located in the right place and the hatchery is in the right place. But that's really taking a chance.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

The three that made it are doing great. My friend took them because the ones she ordered do not make it. She was super happy that she received a buckeye


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was kind of you to let her have the three. They will be extra special to her because of it.


----------

